# WSM Rust Haze



## Gary in VA (Jan 2, 2007)

did you season it before you used it??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 2, 2007)

BFD is right, nothing to worry about. I usually clean mine just before it starts to flake.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 2, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":2asdnm9p]did you season it before you used it??



*WSMs don't need seasoning.*

It was just some smokey goo from your smoke. Some people don't pay any attention till it builds up and starts to flake off. Then they worry about their porclin coating is falling off.[/quote:2asdnm9p]

I disagree. They need at least of 1# bottle of Wolfe Rub Bold sprinkled all over them before the first use or you'll need my Mrs to show up with a sage stick and dance around it to purge the evil smokies away


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 2, 2007)

It was not rust, as previously has been said, it is just an ugly brown color the gunk on the lid gets. Either hose it off or wipe it down with some paper towel and simple green..


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 3, 2007)

You didn't know that WSM's have a self clean cycle? :roll: 

I check my lid before each cook. If it's black and glossy, I know I'm good. If I see any brown, I'll wad up some aluminum foil and scrub it out.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 3, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":tpffy474]did you season it before you used it??



WSMs don't need seasoning.

It was just some smokey goo from your smoke. Some people don't pay any attention till it builds up and starts to flake off. Then they worry about their porclin coating is falling off.[/quote:tpffy474]

really??? you don't spray or brush with oil and let it season the inside ???  I would have thought you should do that with any metal cooker?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 3, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Burnt Food Dude":3o77tx73][quote="Gary in VA":3o77tx73]did you season it before you used it??



WSMs don't need seasoning.

It was just some smokey goo from your smoke. Some people don't pay any attention till it builds up and starts to flake off. Then they worry about their porclin coating is falling off.[/quote:3o77tx73]

really??? you don't spray or brush with oil and let it season the inside ???  I would have thought you should do that with any metal cooker?[/quote:3o77tx73]

Gary normally you'd be right, but the WSM's are enameled.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 3, 2007)

It's OK Larry....he doesn't get out much.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

I did hear a rumer that he may be getting one real soon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 3, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I did hear a rumer that he may be getting one real soon.



******, we shouldn't have told him they don't need to be seasoned! I can see Gary now, "Hey Linda, I've dun seasoned this damn WSM 10 times an it just won't suck up any of this here oil I'm putting on it"!  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":vpktibxt]I did hear a rumer that he may be getting one real soon.



******, we shouldn't have told him they don't need to be seasoned! I can see Gary now, "Hey Linda, I've dun seasoned this damn WSM 10 times an it just won't suck up any of this here oil I'm putting on it"!  [smilie=a_doh.gif][/quote:vpktibxt]

Now thats funny.  I dont care who you are.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 3, 2007)

i didn't realize the inside was enameled... sooooorrrrry.. geeeez... 

besides.... I may not have all the answers.. but I'll never be as dumb and ugly as Larry!


----------



## wittdog (Jan 3, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> i didn't realize the inside was enameled... sooooorrrrry.. geeeez...
> 
> besides.... I may not have all the answers.. but I'll never be as dumb and ugly as Larry!


Somebody said that was your partners job from the otherside of the mt...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 3, 2007)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> i didn't realize the inside was enameled... sooooorrrrry.. geeeez...
> 
> besides.... I may not have all the answers.. but I'll never be as dumb and ugly as Larry!



I was just trying to point it out to you that it was enameled, buddy.  You don't have one so how would you know??  I wasn't trying to make you out to be stupid.  You do that great on your own!   [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 3, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Gary in VA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I wonder how many "Seasoning Runs" Bill did???  :damnfunny


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I wonder how many "Seasoning Runs" Bill did???  :damnfunny[/quote:30v8ypf5]

None, I did my homework before I got one.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 3, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2k14i3g5]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I wonder how many "Seasoning Runs" Bill did???  :damnfunny[/quote:2k14i3g5]

None, I did my homework before I got one. [/quote:2k14i3g5]

You flunked your homework!  You did just the opposite of what the instructor told you to do on your first test!!   :roll: 

But it looked like you did pass your first test on them loins though!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jan 3, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":3uhhhqhn]i didn't realize the inside was enameled... sooooorrrrry.. geeeez...
> 
> besides.... I may not have all the answers.. but I'll never be as dumb and ugly as Larry!



I was just trying to point it out to you that it was enameled, buddy.  You don't have one so how would you know??  I wasn't trying to make you out to be stupid.  You do that great on your own!   [smilie=a_chuckle.gif][/quote:3uhhhqhn]

I made a new years resolution not to make fun of those less fortunate than myself (i.e.  the dumb and ugly)... and of course, those born without a brain (larry) ... (gee, larry fits both those categories) guess I shot that resolution all to hell already!  oh well...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 3, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> i wouldn't clean it too often, the build up of grease help seal the lid when its on.  like previously stated, i just look at the lid before i start a cook and if i see flakes i wad up some aluminum foil and clean scape it off.  no fuss no muss.



Yeah, what Brian said.  The only thing I clean on mine is the grates.


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 3, 2007)

Gary,

I've had mine four years and I've only had to clean off the inside of the lid three times. This coming spring though I'm going to take the power washer to it and do the inside of the center section and the lid.


----------



## john pen (Jan 3, 2007)

Had my first lid issue on my New Years cook..lesson learned...wiped of with a damp towel !!


----------



## john pen (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like your meat is heavely peppered !


----------

